# mbuna and texas cichlid?



## blue.arawana (Oct 14, 2010)

i have a 150 gal tank with 1 texas cichlid in it. from what i have read he likes hard basic water similar to the lake malawi's. I am curious if there are any mbuna that could co exist with the texas, and a lot of rock work?


----------



## blue.arawana (Oct 14, 2010)

sorry i guess i posted in the wrong forum. I looked around the ca forum and found my answer right off. thank you anyway.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

texas cichlids are illegal here so i have no experience with them which is sort fo why i didn't respond before, but i'm not a big proponent of mixing lakes/continents, just not sure it was what you wanted to hear, glad you go your answer though


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What was the answer? I've read posts about problems mixing CA and SA with Africans, but I thought someone who had tried it might respond.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

blue.arawana said:


> the ca forum and found my answer


Seeing that bluearawana's thread in the C.A. section has nothing to do with mixing, I suspect that the answers he found came with the realization that most C.A. cichlids, like his Texas cichlid, come from very hard. basic water.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

limpert said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la0ypvme018


Two cichlids threatening each other. Big deal. How is this a mix-related problem? Or are you suggesting that African cichlids never threaten/fight with other africans and C.A. cichlids never threaten/fight with other C.A. cichlids? Seen lot's worse over the years, especially between male C.A. that eventually became intolerant of each other and had to be seperated.


----------



## blue.arawana (Oct 14, 2010)

the answer for me was:
there is a post in ca about mbunas and a green terror. the mbunas ganged up and beat up the green. i chose some giant danios at the suggestion of another member. wanted some friends for the texas. as for water different sites post different recommendations. there was a lot of overlapping, i was hoping for some advice there too. well see how the danios get along after qt


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

bernie comeau said:


> Two cichlids threatening each other. Big deal. How is this a mix-related problem? Or are you suggesting that African cichlids never threaten/fight with other africans and C.A. cichlids never threaten/fight with other C.A. cichlids? Seen lot's worse over the years, especially between male C.A. that eventually became intolerant of each other and had to be seperated.


Not just male to male either--my female GT beats the **** out of my male Convict. He just hides all the time, barely comes out for food. I'm working on getting him his own tank because the GT is going to get serious soon.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

cjacob316 said:


> texas cichlids are illegal here so i have no experience with them which is sort fo why i didn't respond before, but i'm not a big proponent of mixing lakes/continents, just not sure it was what you wanted to hear, glad you go your answer though


Why are they illegal there?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

benny71 said:


> Why are they illegal there?


They have escaped into the environment and become an invasive species.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> benny71 said:
> 
> 
> > Why are they illegal there?
> ...


bingo, they are breedng like crazy in the canals and ditches in new orleans, it's crazy that we can't even scoop them up and keep them.

we have issues with floods/hurricanes allowing fish to escape their tanks, owners don't even have to release fish for them to get out

i think apple snails about about to get banned here as well


----------



## torin32 (May 24, 2010)

There are good reasons for this because so many idiots are dumping fish non native to there lands. You can google people catching oscars in florida this has massive reprocussions to other species that can get affected by these species. As far as mixing goes you will get mixed responses again thi keeps coming up every week. It is a 50/50 I dont like mixing but people have and will say everything works out. You have to understand the size diference and mbunas can be nasty aswell. I have never had one work out i have tried jd and tex syns with african haps and mbunas never worked for me so now the syn and tex are in a 75 g together and africans in the 130 for me.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

I put two yellow labs I inherited with my texan. They then spawned and i put a lot of cover and they coexisted until I got another tank. Amazingly the texas didn't bother the labs or mess with the fry. It is possible, but shouldn't be made a practice.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

bernie comeau said:


> limpert said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la0ypvme018
> ...


At ease.. at ease...


----------

